

Better than another job posting? - KillerLeadEng
http://www.killerleadeng.com

======
roguecoder
From a cultural point of view I find this interesting: it may well be the
epitome of hipster job offerings. Look at all those white dudes from the early
ninties!

Is "bubble nostalgia" its own genre yet?

------
meshko
No, much worse actually. Arrogant and left me with no clue as to what they are
doing. Won't even bother looking.

------
KillerLeadEng
"...the epitome of hipster job offerings". Guilty. As. Charged.

